# President Ronald Reagan In His Own Words



## Dante (Feb 1, 2011)

*President Ronald Reagan In His Own Words* 

"Government can and must provide opportunity...foster productivity..." - President Ronald Reagan - 1981 - Inaugural Address 


"How can we love our county and not love our countrymen, and loving them reach out a hand when they fall, heal them when they're sick, and provide opportunity to make them self-sufficient so they will be equal in fact and not just in theory?" - Reagan reflecting on "the compassion that is so much a part of the make up of America."

---

Ronald Reagan February 6, 1911 &#8211; June 5, 2004 

This Sunday will be Reagan's 100th birthday. What can we do to show the man in his own words?  Plenty.


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2011)

"Those who do work are denied a fair return for their labor." - 1981 Inaugural Address


"The economic ills we suffer have come upon us over several decades. They will not go away in days, weeks, or months, but they will go away." - Reagan or Obama?

"It's not my intention to do away with government, it is rather to make it work." - RR

"For decades we have piled deficit upon deficit mortgaging our future and our children's future for the temporary convenience of the present. To continue this trend..." _Ronald Reagan before he *continued this trend*_ 

[youtube]hpPt7xGx4Xo[/youtube]


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 1, 2011)

Reagan had good ideals but I have to wonder how much he really ran things considering his affliction.

I suspect that pretty much the same bunch ran things then as did during the bush II presidency.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Feb 1, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Reagan had good ideals but I have to wonder how much he really ran things considering his affliction.
> 
> I suspect that pretty much the same bunch ran things then as did during the bush II presidency.


His "affliction" didn't become a problem until toward the end of his second term.


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Reagan had good ideals but I have to wonder how much he really ran things considering his affliction.
> 
> I suspect that pretty much the same bunch ran things then as did during the bush II presidency.



REAGAN - Lou Cannon 1982 great book.


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2011)

freeandfun1 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Reagan had good ideals but I have to wonder how much he really ran things considering his affliction.
> ...



depends, Reagan had many an affliction.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 1, 2011)

freeandfun1 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Reagan had good ideals but I have to wonder how much he really ran things considering his affliction.
> ...



yeah right.  And you know this how?

It would be a very closely guarded secret.  both for political reasons and for national security, not wanting to appear weak, etc.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 1, 2011)

Dante said:


> freeandfun1 said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



yeah he was married to Nancy 

I do think that he was basically a good man though.  Even if he was a bit weak and took Nancy's lead on astrologers and such.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Feb 1, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> freeandfun1 said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


Well, I guess I know it as much as anybody knows that the opposite.... not at all.

I based my opinion on his public appearances.  It wasn't until the second half of his second term that in some of his public addresses he sometimes appeared confused or, at least, forgetful.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 1, 2011)

The debt was what 700 billion when Reagan took office?


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 1, 2011)

freeandfun1 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > freeandfun1 said:
> ...



Yep that was when it got bad.  Reagan was a trained orator (ie actor) and could speak well off of teleprompters.  Not much thought or memory was required.
Why people who worship Reagan make a big deal of Obama using teleprompters is beyond me.
And I do have some inside information.  A friend of mine was a teleprompter operator for Reagan for several years.

My mother died lasdt fall of dymensia/altzheimers.  And right up till she died when strangers were around she would put on a public face and appear much better.  Took the doctors a while to figure her out because of this.

Quite frustrating for me and my siblings.  She would complain of everything and then when she faced the doctor and he asked her how she was doing she would just smile and say fine.  We had to wheedle her complaints out of her in front of the doctor.


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > freeandfun1 said:
> ...



I think all of the Presidents in my life time were basically good men (excepting _maybe_ Nixon)


----------



## rdean (Feb 1, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Reagan had good ideals but I have to wonder how much he really ran things considering his affliction.
> 
> I suspect that pretty much the same bunch ran things then as did during the bush II presidency.



I have a hard time remembering exactly what it was he did.

I remember Iran Contra.

I remember him taking credit for what previous presidents did against the USSR.

I remember him doubling the deficit.

I remember him raising taxes.

I remember him kicking out the mentally ill to live in the streets.

I remember he hated his son studying ballet.

What else he did, I can't really remember.


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> The debt was what 700 billion when Reagan took office?



Reagan v Carter on debt: "For decades we have piled deficit upon deficit mortgaging our future and our children's future for the temporary convenience of the present. To continue this trend..."


______Debt/GDP__start__end___increase debt____increase % points/GDP


Jimmy Carter___35.8%____32.5%___0.28______*-*3.3% 

Ronald Reagan__32.5%____43.8%___0.66______+11.3%

Ronald Reagan__43.8%____53.1%___1.04______+9.3%

National debt by U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## freeandfun1 (Feb 1, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> freeandfun1 said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


Probably because Obama doesn't seem to be able to speak very well without a teleprompter.  In other words, nothing seems to be "from the heart (or mind)".


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 1, 2011)

Dante said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Johnson?


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Basically a good man. Flawed as were all. Johnson is one of 5 Presidents who lied about America's involvement in Vietnam going back to Ike.


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2011)

National debt by U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Dante said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > The debt was what 700 billion when Reagan took office?
> ...



National debt by U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Facts: "Just the facts ma'am" Conflicts with the Reagan Legacy Project.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 1, 2011)

rdean said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Reagan had good ideals but I have to wonder how much he really ran things considering his affliction.
> ...



Yep, I think he was sold a bill of good on most of that.  Cheney, Rummy and Bush I were some of the ones behind Iran Contra.

You left out Grenada, Nicaragua, etc.
'
He also cut off SS survivors benefits at 18 even for those in school.  and raised the withholding too much so that he had lots of surplus money to spend and cook the books a bit with to make the debt look less bad.


----------



## rdean (Feb 1, 2011)

freeandfun1 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > freeandfun1 said:
> ...



And yet, Obama went to a Republican Retreat he was invited to and standing at a podium, he cleaned their clocks.  Knowing and understanding facts and positions he made them look ridiculous and they have never forgiven the black guy for doing that.

Obama Goes To GOP Lions' Den -- And Mauls The Lions

So effective was the president that Fox News cut away from the broadcast 20 minutes before it ended.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 1, 2011)

*President Ronald Reagan In His Own Words*


Oh, shit . . .


----------



## whitehall (Feb 1, 2011)

Do you have a problem with the government providing opportunity? Republicans don't. Maybe democrats have a problem with the definition of "opportunity". Here it is... "a chance for advancement". The word lefties are looking for is "guarantee"...an agreement by which one person (the government) undertakes to secure another in the posession or enjoyment of something". That's more like it. Democrats prefer the government "guarantees" advancement.  The bottom line is that cherry-picking Reagan quotes only shows how desperate the left has become.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 1, 2011)

Dante said:


> *President Ronald Reagan In His Own Words*
> 
> "Government can and must provide opportunity...foster productivity..." - President Ronald Reagan - 1981 - Inaugural Address
> 
> ...



Are you working for Obama? Give me a break you have no idea what Reagan was about quit perpetrating you're bullshit. 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRdLpem-AAs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRdLpem-AAs[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3Sb4RtFkmo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3Sb4RtFkmo[/ame]  

[ame="ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJkMOjqwxFI"]ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJkMOjqwxFI[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Feb 1, 2011)

From his farewell speech

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS4yf723kmY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS4yf723kmY[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Feb 1, 2011)

More for the clueless..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlxjkp4s6Nk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlxjkp4s6Nk[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Feb 2, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> *President Ronald Reagan In His Own Words*
> 
> 
> Oh, shit . . .



"Oh shit!" It's what his handlers used to say every time they had to come out and tell the American public what Reagan_ really_ meant to say.

gawd, those were funny times.


----------



## Dante (Feb 2, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Do you have a problem with the government providing opportunity? Republicans don't. Maybe democrats have a problem with the definition of "opportunity". Here it is... "a chance for advancement". The word lefties are looking for is "guarantee"...an agreement by which one person (the government) undertakes to secure another in the posession or enjoyment of something". That's more like it. Democrats prefer the government "guarantees" advancement.  The bottom line is that cherry-picking Reagan quotes only shows how desperate the left has become.



Opportunity...it's a liberal democratic principle.


----------



## Dante (Feb 2, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > *President Ronald Reagan In His Own Words*
> ...



I lived through his recession, his bullshit and I've read much on his legacy...the true legacy, not the Conservative hype that goes by the name of The Reagan Legacy Project 

How Republicans created the myth of Ronald Reagan
With the Gipper's reputation flagging after Clinton, neoconservatives launched a stealthy campaign to remake him as a "great" president.   The Reagan Legacy Project


----------



## driveby (Feb 2, 2011)

rdean said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Reagan had good ideals but I have to wonder how much he really ran things considering his affliction.
> ...




Created or saved 80 million jobs......


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Yep...had my SSI cut off.

He also instituted Taxes for Tips and unemployment I believe.

But the crowning achievement was skating on Iran/Contra while violating the Constitution.

Treason was never so well loved by the American people.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

driveby said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Ushered in some of the biggest financial/bank meltdowns in history. And started the wave of bailouts.

Pretty good for a treasonous President.


----------



## driveby (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Good thing no one takes you or rdean seriously.......


----------



## Dante (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



he did sell arms for hostages...and lied about it to the American people. YEt the same tools that love him hate Clinton because he lied about a private affair.

gawd, the right is so morally bankrupt,.


----------



## driveby (Feb 2, 2011)

Dante said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



How many bags of cash did Reagan accept from Chinese monks?......


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

Dante said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



And the kicker was..Contras liked to rape and murder Christian Nuns.

Man. Conservatives sure do have some strange heroes.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

driveby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



You need the video of Reagan admitting to treason? In his very own precious words?

I've posted it many many times. It never gets old.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

driveby said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Reagan sold Cocaine to Chinese monks?

Gosh..the villiany knows no end..


----------



## Dante (Feb 2, 2011)

driveby said:


> How many bags of cash did Reagan accept from Chinese monks?......



   you could be targeted for elimination for talking out of school.


----------



## driveby (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you two ride the same short bus as rdean?


----------



## driveby (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



No need, i found it ..... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFeoj75fF_E"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFeoj75fF_E[/ame]


Rock on !!


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

driveby said:


> Do you two ride the same short bus as rdean?



Sucks not to have a good defense.

Especially when we are talking about a Conservative messiah..

Sorry buddy..he screwed the pooch..not as bad as W..but pretty much in the wide open.

Where everyone could see.


----------



## driveby (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Do you two ride the same short bus as rdean?
> ...




Awwww, you mean he didn't inherit a mess like the current crybaby, he just created one after that liberal utopia Jimmuh left him with? .......


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

Naw..that's not it..here it is..


----------



## Dante (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep, Carter was more of a fiscal conservative in practice than Reagan was in 2 terms. 





Dante said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > The debt was what 700 billion when Reagan took office?
> ...


----------



## driveby (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Naw..that's not it..here it is..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R67CH-qhXJs





And they didn't impeach him for that?  omgnoway !


----------



## Dante (Feb 2, 2011)

Reagan wasn't a bad man, just a terrible wizard.  



Dante said:


> "Those who do work are denied a fair return for their labor." - 1981 Inaugural Address
> 
> 
> "The economic ills we suffer have come upon us over several decades. They will not go away in days, weeks, or months, but they will go away." - Reagan or Obama?
> ...





Dante said:


> *President Ronald Reagan In His Own Words*
> 
> "Government can and must provide opportunity...foster productivity..." - President Ronald Reagan - 1981 - Inaugural Address
> 
> ...


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

driveby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Naw..that's not it..here it is..
> ...



Nopers.

Just about everyone involved got a little jail time..but then either got sprung by the ACLU (Like Oliver North) or pardoned..then re-pardoned by George HW Bush.

It's good to be King.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



and lets not forget that he cut off such personal income tax deductions as.
Income averaging.
interest on personal loans, credit cards, car loans, etc.
Tax paid on fuel.
And more which I forget right now.


----------



## driveby (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



What a travesty he wasn't impeached ! 

Where do you think Obamacare would be right now if Obama, Reid and Pelosi were as honest as Reagan?


----------



## Dante (Feb 2, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



He was against debt and increased it on a huge scale.  

He started the ball rolling on the late 20th century mantra of GOP Conservatives "The Deficit doesn't matter"


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

driveby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



Dunno.

They might have just dropped the whole thing and supported bloodthirsty nun raping Contras..or maybe selling Cocaine to school kids.

Well not really.

That was Ronald Reagan.

Conservative Hero.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 2, 2011)

And then the religious right paid Ollie North to give speeches and such around the country on his partiotism.  After being convicted of essientially treason.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

Dante said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Star wars baby!

Orbital Nuclear Platforms!!

Nobody..and I mean nobody spends money like a Conservative.


----------



## driveby (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yet he won a landlside election and his VP won the following election, if only you had posted that youtube video prior to those elections!


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 2, 2011)

driveby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



Umm that speech is dated 1987 Reagan  ran again after that?
since he was president from 81-89 I think you are badly mistaken.

You need to get out of Reagan mythology and deal in reality a bit.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

driveby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



Lee Atwater was a fucking genius! Kinda of Ironic he died of a Brain tumor, alone and basically abandoned by the very people he helped.

Rove owes him big time.


----------



## driveby (Feb 2, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




Indeed, Bush the elder won the election after that speech, the Reagan bashing is wandering aimlessly in this thread, not just focused on that speech......


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 2, 2011)

driveby said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



However that speech was what you were referring to with your post.

Strange how posting facts is bashing.


----------



## driveby (Feb 2, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Which is why i mentioned Bush winning in 1988, but if you wanna hang your hat on that, have at it......


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 2, 2011)

driveby said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



You sell used cars?


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



He also competely skips the influence of Atwater. The guy had absolutely no scruples..but man..he knew how to run a campaign.


----------



## driveby (Feb 2, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Yeah, hybrid and electric ones, they're the best! .....


----------



## driveby (Feb 2, 2011)

> Reagan's leadership brought the international nightmare of the Cold War to a conclusion. Many historians aver that he also restored a sense of honor and trust to the White House, which had been so tarnished by the events in the years that preceded his taking office, including the Vietnam War, the Pentagon Papers, and the Watergate scandal. Ronald Reagan had refashioned the American presidency.




This is how Reagan was remebered by most Americans, except for maybe the 18% or so kook fringe you moonbats belong to. Those are the facts, deal with it......


----------



## Missourian (Feb 2, 2011)

A Gallup poll about presidential greatness, taken February 9&#8211;11, 2007, asked 1006 adults in the US,  "Who do you regard as the greatest United States president?"
*
*
     Abraham Lincoln (18%) 
*
       Ronald Reagan (16%)  
*
     John F. Kennedy (14%)  
*
     Bill Clinton (13%)   
*
     Franklin Roosevelt (9%)  
*
      Other/None/No opinion (8%)   
*
      George Washington (7%)   
*
        Harry Truman (3%)    
*
        George W. Bush (2%)  
*
         Theodore Roosevelt (2%)  
*
         Dwight Eisenhower (2%)   
*
      Thomas Jefferson (2%)   
*
        Jimmy Carter (2%) 
*
*
*
I love to post this poll.
*
Not only does it piss off the liberals....it prove the smear campaign is still failing miserably.


----------



## driveby (Feb 2, 2011)

Missourian said:


> A Gallup poll about presidential greatness, taken February 911, 2007, asked 1006 adults in the US,  "Who do you regard as the greatest United States president?"
> *
> *
> Abraham Lincoln (18%)
> ...



Damn! If all Americans had only seen the moonbat posting going on in this thread before that poll, the outcome would have been totally different! .....


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

driveby said:


> > Reagan's leadership brought the international nightmare of the Cold War to a conclusion. Many historians aver that he also restored a sense of honor and trust to the White House, which had been so tarnished by the events in the years that preceded his taking office, including the Vietnam War, the Pentagon Papers, and the Watergate scandal. Ronald Reagan had refashioned the American presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most people like deep fried food too.

Doesn't mean it's good for ya..


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

Missourian said:


> A Gallup poll about presidential greatness, taken February 911, 2007, asked 1006 adults in the US,  "Who do you regard as the greatest United States president?"
> *
> *
> Abraham Lincoln (18%)
> ...



Are you suggesting that Reagan wasn't involved in Iran Contra? That the Bond Market didn't collapse under Reagan? That there weren't bank failures? That there weren't bailouts?

Really?


----------



## driveby (Feb 2, 2011)

Nutrition info for deep fried turkey breast:

Nutrition Facts
Serving Size: 1 slice - 28g 

Amount per Serving
Calories 30 Calories from Fat 5 
% Daily Value *
Total Fat 1g 2% 
Saturated Fat 0g 0% 
Trans Fat 0g   
Cholesterol 15mg 5% 
Sodium 260mg 11% 
Total Carbohydrate 1g 0% 
Dietary Fiber 0g 0% 
Protein 5g 10% 


Not too shabby ......


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 2, 2011)

Missourian said:


> A Gallup poll about presidential greatness, taken February 911, 2007, asked 1006 adults in the US,  "Who do you regard as the greatest United States president?"
> *
> *
> Abraham Lincoln (18%)
> ...



I suppose it does piss them off.  GWB and Carter rated the same.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 2, 2011)

driveby said:


> Nutrition info for deep fried turkey breast:
> 
> Nutrition Facts
> Serving Size: 1 slice - 28g
> ...



Come on..given a choice I bet you'd rather get the Fried Chicken or Chicken Fried Steak.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 2, 2011)

Dante said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



 You wanted Reagan in his own word I gave them to you in context not the bulshit out of context bits and pieces you posted


----------



## Jroc (Feb 2, 2011)

Dante said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



 Reagan never did anything for personnel gain everything he did was for the good of the country   unlike you libs, which is most of what you do


----------



## Jroc (Feb 2, 2011)

Sallow said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Do you two ride the same short bus as rdean?
> ...



Your the one thats clueless kind of funy how your boy Obummer wants to act as if he's Reagan all of the sudden. I guess that tells you somthing doesn't it?


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 2, 2011)

Obama is another Bush not a Reagan.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 2, 2011)

Dante said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




*HOW DID THE REAGAN TAX CUTS AFFECT THE U.S. TREASURY?*

Many critics of reducing taxes claim that the Reagan tax cuts drained the U.S. Treasury. The reality is that federal revenues increased significantly between 1980 and 1990:

Total federal revenues doubled from just over $517 billion in 1980 to more than $1 trillion in 1990. In constant inflation-adjusted dollars, this was a 28 percent increase in revenue.3

As a percentage of the gross domestic product (GDP), federal revenues declined only slightly from 18.9 percent in 1980 to 18 percent in 1990.4

Revenues from individual income taxes climbed from just over $244 billion in 1980 to nearly $467 billion in 1990.5 In inflation-adjusted dollars, this amounts to a 25 percent increase. 
HOW DID REAGAN'S POLICIES AFFECT FEDERAL SPENDING?
Although critics continue to focus on President Reagan's budget "cuts," federal spending rose significantly during the 1980s:

Federal spending more than doubled, growing from almost $591 billion in 1980 to $1.25 trillion in 1990. In constant inflation-adjusted dollars, this was an increase of 35.8 percent.6

As a percentage of GDP, federal expenditures grew slightly from 21.6 percent in 1980 to 21.8 percent in 1990.7

Contrary to popular myth, while inflation-adjusted defense spending increased by 50 percent between 1980 and 1989, it was curtailed when the Cold War ended and fell by 15 percent between 1989 and 1993. However, means-tested entitlements, which do not include Social Security or Medicare, rose by over 102 percent between 1980 and 1993, and they have continued climbing ever since.8

CONCLUSION
No matter how advocates of big government try to rewrite history, Ronald Reagan's record of fiscal responsibility continues to stand as the most successful economic policy of the 20th century. His tax reforms triggered an economic expansion that continues to this day. His investments in national security ended the Cold War and made possible the subsequent defense spending reductions that are largely responsible for the current federal surpluses. His efforts to restrain the expansion of federal government helped to limit the growth of domestic spending.

If Reagan's critics had been willing to work with him to limit domestic spending even further and to control the growth of entitlements, the budget would have been balanced five to ten years sooner and without the massive tax increase imposed in 1993. Today, Members of Congress from across the political spectrum should stand on the evidence and defend the Reagan record.



The Real Reagan Economic Record: Responsible and Successful Fiscal Policy | The Heritage Foundation


----------



## driveby (Feb 3, 2011)

It's hilarious how these moonbats want to falsely frame Reagan as a traitor when they all voted for a draft dodger in the 90's and an america hating radical over an american hero in 2008....


----------



## Jroc (Feb 3, 2011)

driveby said:


> It's hilarious how these moonbats want to falsely frame Reagan as a traitor when they all voted for a draft dodger in the 90's and an america hating radical over an american hero in 2008....



The libs hate Reagan because of what he stood for, no surprise there. They slam the founders as racist, they site the 3/5th clause as evidence of that, which is totally the opposite of the truth. Its the dumbing down of this country by the libs, revisionists history liberals love ignorance The less people know the easier it is for them to step in with big government to "fix" it


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 3, 2011)

Jroc said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > It's hilarious how these moonbats want to falsely frame Reagan as a traitor when they all voted for a draft dodger in the 90's and an america hating radical over an american hero in 2008....
> ...



Correct.  He stood for corporations over citizens, fundamentalist charlatans over womens' rights, supporting murderers in Nicaragua and Iraq, and violating the Constitution.

You're damn right we hated what he stood for!


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 3, 2011)

Where we are now pretty much began under Reagan and Newt.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 3, 2011)

Reagan was an actor.  He had no words of his own.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Reagan was an actor.  He had no words of his own.



An actor is a professional liar.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 3, 2011)

Jroc said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > It's hilarious how these moonbats want to falsely frame Reagan as a traitor when they all voted for a draft dodger in the 90's and an america hating radical over an american hero in 2008....
> ...



Not really.

But rose colored glasses are basically what Conservatives and their ilk excell at. 

Revising history and constructing outright fairy tales does not a good outcome make.

And by the way...Washington never chopped down a cherry tree and uttered "I cannot tell a lie". But he did own slaves.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 3, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



 More proof of what I posted. Revisionist stupidity, your post isn't even worth a respond, learn a little then get back to me


----------



## Jroc (Feb 3, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



Come back at me with some facts, other then that you're post is mindless drivee.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 3, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Reagan was an actor.  He had no words of his own.
> ...



Really? Reagan was a deep thinker a former Dem that realized that was the wrong way to go  he wrote his own speeches in his early years. Love this speech...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt1fYSAChxs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt1fYSAChxs[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Feb 6, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Where we are now pretty much began under Reagan and Newt.



Happy Birthday to The Great In-debtor


----------



## Dante (Feb 6, 2011)

Jroc said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



thanks for the comedy routine...


----------



## Dante (Feb 6, 2011)

driveby said:


> It's hilarious how these moonbats want to falsely frame Reagan as a traitor when they all voted for a draft dodger in the 90's and an america hating radical over an american hero in 2008....



get the fuck out of my country!!!  

I voted for McCain




gawd, what a kneejerk pathetic loser most wingnuts are


----------



## Sallow (Feb 6, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Facts?

I'd have to come back with mindless drivel to satisfy your standards.

As in..in your world..facts are mindless drivel and mindless drive is fact.

I've posted what Reagan did..and I've posted stuff to back up what I put out there.

What Reagan did in the Iran/Contra "Affair" was serious. Very serious. It wasn't an affair it was a crime.

And it's as simple as that.


----------



## Dante (Feb 6, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


----------



## Sallow (Feb 6, 2011)

Dante said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > It's hilarious how these moonbats want to falsely frame Reagan as a traitor when they all voted for a draft dodger in the 90's and an america hating radical over an american hero in 2008....
> ...



I voted for John Kerry. A real American Hero. Not like John McCain. Who wrecked several planes that he was piloting and was responsible for the worst naval accident in American history.


----------



## Dante (Feb 6, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



I did more than vote for Senator Kerry. But he ran against Bush not McCain.

I consider


----------



## Dante (Feb 6, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



I did more than vote for Senator Kerry. But he ran against Bush not McCain.

I consider both Johns to be war heroes


----------



## Jroc (Feb 6, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phqOuEhg9yE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phqOuEhg9yE[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 6, 2011)

Dante said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > It's hilarious how these moonbats want to falsely frame Reagan as a traitor when they all voted for a draft dodger in the 90's and an america hating radical over an american hero in 2008....
> ...



Did you seriously vote for McCain?


----------



## Dante (Feb 11, 2011)

Dante said:


> *President Ronald Reagan In His Own Words*
> 
> "Government can and must provide opportunity...foster productivity..." - President Ronald Reagan - 1981 - Inaugural Address
> 
> ...



and we had this type of discussion way back... http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/74772-obama-reagan-a-study-9.html#post3311030



can we compare what people are saying, have said against reality?


----------



## Dante (Feb 11, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



It wasn't exactly a vote FOR McCain, but yes. Yes I did. 



http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ama-india-trip-200-million-dollars-a-day.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ama-india-trip-200-million-dollars-a-day.html

*In late 2006,* his top strategist, David Axelrod, laid out an Obama-as-Reagan theory of the race. "I remember talking about the fact that this had the potential to be one of those big-change elections like 1980," Axelrod says now. "The Republican project seemed to have run out of gas." Axelrod believed the political pendulum, which had swung left with the New Deal and had been reversed by Reagan, was once again reaching the end of its arc. (See Patti Davis on her father Ronald Reagan's best qualities.)

Among Obama loyalists, the Reagan theory was received wisdom, and for political reasons it was closely held. In January 2008, Obama broke cover. "I think Ronald Reagan changed the trajectory of America in a way that, you know, Richard Nixon did not and in a way that Bill Clinton did not," Obama told a newspaper editorial board in Nevada. "He tapped into what people were already feeling, which is, We want clarity, we want optimism." Obama's comments inflamed the Democratic left (not to mention the Clinton operation), but his aides thought little of it at the time. "I basically told headquarters, 'Sorry I didn't call this in,'" remembers Gibbs, who was traveling with Obama at the time. "I had just heard him say this so many times."

Read more: http://www.time.com/time/politics/article/0,8599,2044579-2,00.html#ixzz1Dgm02hxv


----------

